# Hinge or thumb for the long run?



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been shooting a back tension hinge release for almost 2 years now. I've gotten really comfortable and consistent with it. I just bought a new carter simple 1 thumb trigger and have been trying to make myself learn to shoot it with back tension. I have learned to shoot it with back tension. I never have an urge to punch the trigger, so thats not an issue. I shoot pretty good with it, just not 100% comfortable with it yet, but that will come with a little more practice time. But being that the releases are two different sizes, and for the simple reason that I want to stick with one release, which should I go with? Now that I've beat the target panic that I had, and learned how to use back tension with a hinge, should I move on to the thumb release and devote all my time to it? Or should I keep shooting the hinge if Im not having any issues? Are there any benefits to either in the long run?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I will shoot my hinge indoors and shoot my thumb outdoors. Indoors is a more controlled environment so I choose the hinge. I do sometimes have trouble with my preload On a thumb trigger - don't know why. I have shot both and a hinge makes
Me aim harder. But hey, it's your call.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Why the thumb release in the first place?


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

A trigger may be helpful in hunting and shooting 3D.... shot timing in strong wind gusts, pop-up 3Ds or shooting at an animal that is moving through a shooting lane.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

All I shoot is outdoor 3D, but rarely ever have to shoot in the wind and never moving targets. I bought a thumb release just because I didn't have anything but hinges, and I wanted one to hunt with. But this question is directed only toward target shooting (3D). I guess the reason Im thinking about switching is because I've seen a bunch of instructional videos that say a hinge is a good training aid to beat target panic, and that you can then go back to a triggered release. And it seems like a lot of pros are shooting that I used to see shooting hinges, are now shooting thumb triggers outdoors. Just wondering if there was a reason.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Good question. I will be watching this thread to see what people say. I have been wondering the same thing about going to a thumb release. I have one that I have been playing with. I seem to shoot good with it. I have tried to stay away from the temptation of using it this winter, but cant help but think the wind is going to be tough with my hinge at 3ds.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I shoot my hinge for every and all archery tasks. Its a lot like fingers in that respect speeding up the natural flow of the shot takes practice but can be mastered and is deadly accurate and efficient , with out ruining years of training by switching to a device you "can" and "will" end up hammering over time. Sorry I worked to hard to sacrifice a single good shot for a punch scores be damned! 
Hinge all the way.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've had the opportunity to ask several pro's why they shoot a thumb trigger. The answers generally is that it gives a little more control and there is a little less movement on the back end required to execute it. They all say that they occasionally use a hinge for training, though some shoot a hinge and do quite well with it.

I'm not to the point in my shooting that I need to worry about the small difference. I shoot a hinge for target, but a thumb trigger for hunting. 

It's definitely a personal preference on which one you use. But probably a good idea to be able to use both.

Allen


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Big Ragu said:


> I shoot my hinge for every and all archery tasks. Its a lot like fingers in that respect speeding up the natural flow of the shot takes practice but can be mastered and is deadly accurate and efficient , with out ruining years of training by switching to a device you "can" and "will" end up hammering over time. Sorry I worked to hard to sacrifice a single good shot for a punch scores be damned!
> Hinge all the way.



I agree with Big Ragu - I wouldn't consider switching after solving your target panic issues. If you managed to successfully overcome with target panic using your hinge release, I would stick with it as you likely will end up rushing and hammering a newer release over time in anticipation of results you had acheived with your hinge! Obviously the hinge is working so I would consider sticking with it! 

I had trigger panic (mostly because my caliper/wrist release would fly off my hand as my hand was too small) and after a LONG time working on it, I was able to fix my issue with slamming the trigger. I can change release types, just like anyone else out there, but I'd rather stick to something I am now comfortable working with than have to deal with slamming a trigger again. I know a LOT of really good shooters (pros and hunters alike) and even with thumb triggers, a LOT of them hammer out their shots and they even admit to it! If you've successfully solved your panic - don't change! It's just as much of a pain in the arse to get over the second time around!!!!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ill agree with aread... Most people i see, who use them[hinge] hate them...


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love the hinge release. It has improved my shooting 1000 times more than any thing else I've ever bought or tried before it. There's really no reason for me to switch that I know of... thats why I started this thread to see if there was a reason that I didn't know about since a lot of the pros shoot thumb triggers. But unless theres a good reason, Ill stick with the hinge.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Saki_d said:


> I agree with Big Ragu -* I wouldn't consider switching after solving your target panic issues. If you managed to successfully overcome with target panic using your hinge release, I would stick with it as you likely will end up rushing and hammering a newer release over time in anticipation of results you had acheived with your hinge!* Obviously the hinge is working so I would consider sticking with it!
> 
> I had trigger panic (mostly because my caliper/wrist release would fly off my hand as my hand was too small) and after a LONG time working on it, I was able to fix my issue with slamming the trigger. I can change release types, just like anyone else out there, but I'd rather stick to something I am now comfortable working with than have to deal with slamming a trigger again. I know a LOT of really good shooters (pros and hunters alike) and even with thumb triggers, a LOT of them hammer out their shots and they even admit to it!* If you've successfully solved your panic - don't change! It's just as much of a pain in the arse to get over the second time around!!!!*




This is not bad advice, but the switch can be successfully made. 
I learned the back tension/surprise release on a hinge.
I do spend some time every summer reinforcing my shot on a blank bale and I would do it more often if I needed to, but, so far, I have had zero problems with an index finger triggered release.


----------



## won (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been known to use both a hinge and a thumb on the same game. 
My go to is a thumb release , set hot as it get , sometimes the shot will not break. I feel like I can rip the limbs off the bow , nothing ..
I have a hinge set very hot as well with the same anchor and point of aim , a couple ends on the hinge , then back to the thumb .....

On a side note , I am now finding my X count to be higher with the hinge , so I am about 2 weeks in to making the hinge the go to release


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Confidence is everything, use what you feel confident in forget the rest!


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi WON, when you say your releases are set "hot" does that mean it doesn't take much to set them off?


----------

